# Replaceable Blade Craft/Marking Knife Kits



## PersonMakeObject (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks for the add and the warm welcomes to the IAP! I've been browsing and observing for a few days and it is obvious that I have a tremendous amount to learn and that this is a great community to learn it from. 

I have recently embarked on an adventure of making a craft knife blade holder kit. This started as a simple desire to buy one of the knives that Matt Estlea makes and Jonathan Katz-Moses recommends. Matt has over 5000 people on his wait list and his knives are nearly impossible to get so I decided to make my own as he originally did and many others have. The first one was made really crudely, “machining” brass with a dremel on a midi lathe.





I liked the result so much that I decided to make a dozen as gifts for friends. That made we want to make even more which was also a good excuse to buy a little Unimat metal lathe/mill so I could make them better. 




I decided I would try to sell enough of the knives to at least pay for the Unimat. I have always enjoyed working out processes for production and it's been a fun challenge to work out increasingly large batches of 20, then 40 pieces of hardware and handles.



I had been selling only completed knives until a friend asked for a hardware set and suggested that a lot of turners would be interested in a turn-your-own handle kit. I had just finished the biggest batch yet of 100 so I joined a few Facebook pen turning groups to try to sell the kits. I sold all 70 kits of the kits I had on hand in just a couple weeks!

The kit itself is pretty simple. A slotted blade holder has a tang that gets epoxied into a hole plus a ferrule that fits over the holder and a shoulder turned on the end of the handle. These are designed specifically to hold blades made by Swann-Morton, but they also hold the larger style of x-acto type blades securely. All sorts of shapes and materials are possible for handles, I've seen some scenic casts, hybrids, and burls from folks who bought kits that have really piqued my interest in what others will make. 




I'm currently working on a batch of 200 more kits that should be done in a couple weeks. If you're interested in claiming a kit or a few, please complete this form. No commitment necessary, I will contact people as inquiries are received with options to purchase. They will be $17 or $18 ea depending on ferrule diameter (10mm or 11mm). 








I have even made a few pens and pencils along the way for people who wanted them to go with their knives. I see how this can get addictive!

Sorry about the wordiness, thanks for listening, and TURN ON!


----------



## Mr Vic (Oct 23, 2020)

Great idea. Love the Unimat. I have one also.


----------



## DrD (Oct 23, 2020)

Pretty cool.  What size would one need for Exacto blades?


----------



## leehljp (Oct 23, 2020)

I will order 1 of each: 10 & 11mm.

Let me know when you are ready.


----------



## Bob in SF (Oct 23, 2020)

Fine work, Kevin - definitely interested - kindly keep us posted.

Best regards - Bob


----------



## jjjaworski (Oct 23, 2020)

Thanks for posting this --I filled out your form for one of each size plus some blades.
Jim


----------



## leehljp (Oct 23, 2020)

I just clicked on your site and found the form; filled it out. Thanks.


----------



## PersonMakeObject (Oct 23, 2020)

DrD said:


> Pretty cool.  What size would one need for Exacto blades?


Thanks all the the responses! 

#2 x-acto blades or any of the variety that fit in the "B" size handles work in this blade holder. 





The functional difference between the blades is that the set screw goes through the hole in the Swann-Morton blades while it presses against the x-acto type blade. I have clamped an x-acto blade in a vise and tried to pull the handle off, it holds securely.


----------



## howsitwork (Oct 23, 2020)

Brilliant idea and thanks for the detailed explanation.

Wishing you every success with this


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 23, 2020)

Nice stuff!


----------



## WarEagle90 (Oct 23, 2020)

Well done, Kevin. I really like this idea. I’ve filled out the form on your site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## darrin1200 (Oct 24, 2020)

Really cool design.
Why the two different sizes? Is the Morton a larger blade? If so, will an X-acto still fit in the larger blade holder?


----------



## PersonMakeObject (Oct 24, 2020)

darrin1200 said:


> Really cool design.
> Why the two different sizes? Is the Morton a larger blade? If so, will an X-acto still fit in the larger blade holder?


Different sizes just to make life more interesting. 

The slotted blade holder portion and the inner diameter of the ferrule are the same with either option and they hold the same blades in the same manner. The 10mm ferrule has a 0.5mm wall thickness and is similar to a conventional x-acto knife while the 11mm has a 1mm wall so it is heavier and more substantial feeling (14g vs 18g). Functionally they're the same - I call the 10mm delicate and the 11mm sturdy. Of course the diameter of the ferrule could impact the handle diameter so maybe a slim-line vs cigar analogy works with pen turners? The difference is pretty subtle and tough to capture in a photo. I may have more ferrules than slotted parts in the batch I'm working on, so can possibly include one of each and the maker can decide which to use.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 24, 2020)

Those look pretty sharp... think I'll stick to a pencil... they would just be another way for me to draw blood in the shop.

I sporting a bandage on my forearm now from a segmented ring that jumped out of my Cole jaws, skittered across my arm at 450-600 rpms and took about a 1 x 2 inch patch of hide, hair and all as it went by.  No pictures, it was a blood mess for a bit there...


----------



## PersonMakeObject (Nov 5, 2020)

I have wrapped up a batch of 160 of Craft Knife Hardware Kits. I opened up a storefront and have listed them on Etsy. They're a bit cheaper on the "Big Cartel" shop due to reduced seller fees.

PMO SHOP - https://personmakeobject.bigcartel.com/
Etsy - https://www.etsy.com/PersonMakeObject/listing/874438197

If you have pre-ordered some if these I will hold that number until Nov 12.

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thank you for supporting my making and happy turning!

Best Regards,
* Kevin from PersonMakeObject*


----------



## leehljp (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks. I did order one of each. And may order some more later.


----------



## EricRN (Nov 14, 2020)

Kevin,  These look great.  My order just arrived.  Any tips for the best way to mount these on the lathe and turn the handle?


----------



## PersonMakeObject (Nov 14, 2020)

EricRN said:


> Kevin,  These look great.  My order just arrived.  Any tips for the best way to mount these on the lathe and turn the handle?



Thanks Eric!

Here are how-to document and video
*TURN A HANDLE DOCUMENT*
*TURN A HANDLE VIDEO*

Your workholding and process may vary somewhat from what I do based on shape, material, and tools available.

Here is the basic process I use:
1 - cut blank (square ~1/8" oversized from final diameter + 2" extra length - to hold in chuck)
2 - drill the 3/16" X 1-1/4" hole that will receive the blade holder (I use a drill press but you could also drill from tailstock)
3 - mount blank in 4 jaw chuck w/spigot jaws
4 - place live center in drilled hole
5 - rough out handle shape 
6 - cut tenon that fits into blade holder ferrule
7 - refine handle shape
8 - sand
9 - refine butt end of handle (leaving adequate material to part-off later)
10 - sand
11 - finish as desired
12 - part off handle
13 - epoxy blade holder onto handle

I hope this answers your questions.  If not, i am open to more questions here or via email, chat, or phone.

regards and happy turning!
-kevin@PersonMakeObject


----------



## EricRN (Nov 14, 2020)

This is super helpful.  Thanks.  The live center in the hole was the piece of the puzzle I was missing.


----------



## carlmorrell (Dec 24, 2020)

My take on it, fluted ebonite:


----------



## PersonMakeObject (Dec 24, 2020)

carlmorrell said:


> My take on it, fluted ebonite:


This is awesome @carlmorrell  - do you mind if I share the photo is an example?


----------



## carlmorrell (Dec 25, 2020)

PersonMakeObject said:


> This is awesome @carlmorrell  - do you mind if I share the photo is an example?


not at all!


----------



## carlmorrell (Dec 27, 2020)

Conway Stewart.


----------

